# Zilla Viewer



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who didn't know about Zilla Viewer? Uses the DAQ data from the Zilla to give real time dials or guages so you can see what the amps, voltages, rpm, controller temp, ect... Found it at http://www.evgear.com.au/zillaview.html and used it to see my Zilla's temp going nuts. Here's a video of the Zilla Viewer in action with my bad controller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_zwjuiP42w





 
Anyways, I'm so happy to have found it, I'm just trying to make sure if someone else might want something like it, its here!


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

And why can't I get the youtube thing to work? I'm entering the link in between the brackets...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Am I the only one who didn't know about Zilla Viewer? Uses the DAQ data from the Zilla to give real time dials or guages so you can see what the amps, voltages, rpm, controller temp, ect... Found it at http://www.evgear.com.au/zillaview.html and used it to see my Zilla's temp going nuts. Here's a video of the Zilla Viewer in action with my bad controller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_zwjuiP42w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK now this really kewl! Almost makes a body want one....lol Qer..common.... u can't let this open source Zilla stuff leave the Soliton options hanging...can u??? 

Dimitri...they're looking for a BMS developer to partner with...


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

F16bmathis said:


> And why can't I get the youtube thing to work? I'm entering the link in between the brackets...


You don't use the whole URL, just the part after the ?v=


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> OK now this really kewl! Almost makes a body want one....lol Qer..common.... u can't let this open source Zilla stuff leave the Soliton options hanging...can u???


I can just barely understand what you are saying here - not really up on the txtspk... Jus sayin.

Anyway, that ZillaView program does look pretty cool!

As for "adding" this functionality to the Soliton1, it's already there!? The same data is streamed to the ethernet port and the source code/data format for our basic logger program is open, too.

In fact, a fellow member here, EV2Go, wrote a pretty cool app for Android that performs some of the same functions as ZillaView (not all, because it's a much smaller screen you have to work with). We might get around to making an in-dash display someday, but designing that kind of stuff isn't really my strong suit (I prefer herding amps over bits).


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> And why can't I get the youtube thing to work? I'm entering the link in between the brackets...


Only use 3_zwjuiP42w between the youtube brackets.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> I can just barely understand what you are saying here - not really up on the txtspk... Jus sayin.


*\/\/0ULD j00Z pR3Ph3R L337 5P34|<*


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> *\/\/0ULD j00Z pR3Ph3R L337 5P34|<*


  

No, my £33t is even worse...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> I can just barely understand what you are saying here - not really up on the txtspk... Jus sayin.


.... & I tht u wer a smrt guy..... 


Tesseract said:


> Anyway, that ZillaView program does look pretty cool!
> 
> As for "adding" this functionality to the Soliton1, it's already there!? The same data is streamed to the ethernet port and the source code/data format for our basic logger program is open, too.


 ...yaaaa, I know.... I have one, remember? 


Tesseract said:


> In fact, a fellow member here, EV2Go, wrote a pretty cool app for Android that performs some of the same functions as ZillaView (not all, because it's a much smaller screen you have to work with). We might get around to making an in-dash display someday, but designing that kind of stuff isn't really my strong suit (I prefer herding amps over bits).


....that's why I said Qer...


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Anaerin said:


> You don't use the whole URL, just the part after the ?v=


Oh, Thanks!!


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Oh, Thanks!!


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


>






 
Hows this?


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Hows this?






 




 
Last time...There's gotta be a trick to this, I've tried with spaces, just pasting... What a waste of space!

Nothing ever easy unless you know.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> ....that's why I said Qer...


It's on my list. Somewhere between improving the web server implementation and adding a coffee brewer extension to the controller, ie not really high priority...

Buy more controllers so I can live on this and I promise it'll happen!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> Last time...There's gotta be a trick to this, I've tried with spaces, just pasting... What a waste of space!
> 
> Nothing ever easy unless you know.


LOL. Try this.
YOUTUBE 3_zwjuiP42w /YOUTUBE
Remove spaces and put in the proper brackets around the "YOUTUBE"s


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

[\youtube]3_zwjuiP42w[/YOUTUBE]

Take out this: \


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey folks,

I have been using this... It is really easy to work with.

http://www.casadelgato.com/ZillaConfig.html


Mo


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have been using this... It is really easy to work with.
> 
> ...


Yah that's what I use too. I like it but need to get a permant unit to display it installed in the car.


----------

